# How To Post a GIF



## Zoom-boing

How do you put a gif in a post?


----------



## Madeline

Same way you do an image, Zoom-boing.  Right click, then select "copy URL" then come back to USMB, hit the yellow square, and insert addy.

Sometimes, if you dun wait for the gif to animate before copying, it dun move in the post.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Madeline said:


> Same way you do an image, Zoom-boing.  Right click, then select "copy URL" then come back to USMB, hit the yellow square, and insert addy.
> 
> Sometimes, if you dun wait for the gif to animate before copying, it dun move in the post.



You don't have to add it into a photobucket account?

I will try one.

<a href="http://www.gifbin.com/982032"><img src="http://www.gifbin.com/bin/1232905464_Rickrolled.gif" alt="funny animated gif"></a>


^ see?  it didn't work.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Zoom-boing said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same way you do an image, Zoom-boing.  Right click, then select "copy URL" then come back to USMB, hit the yellow square, and insert addy.
> 
> Sometimes, if you dun wait for the gif to animate before copying, it dun move in the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to add it into a photobucket account?
> 
> I will try one.
> 
> <a href="http://www.gifbin.com/982032"><img src="http://www.gifbin.com/bin/1232905464_Rickrolled.gif" alt="funny animated gif"></a>
> 
> 
> ^ see?  it didn't work.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
Click to expand...


always save it and load it to your personal account on e.g. photobucket.

then it will work.


----------



## Zoom-boing

L.K.Eder said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same way you do an image, Zoom-boing.  Right click, then select "copy URL" then come back to USMB, hit the yellow square, and insert addy.
> 
> Sometimes, if you dun wait for the gif to animate before copying, it dun move in the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to add it into a photobucket account?
> 
> I will try one.
> 
> <a href="http://www.gifbin.com/982032"><img src="http://www.gifbin.com/bin/1232905464_Rickrolled.gif" alt="funny animated gif"></a>
> 
> 
> ^ see?  it didn't work.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> always save it and load it to your personal account on e.g. photobucket.
> 
> then it will work.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, I tried that with the above and it failed to load.  I think it's the wrong format.

Let me try again.







Success!  Thank you!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Zoom-boing said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to add it into a photobucket account?
> 
> I will try one.
> 
> <a href="http://www.gifbin.com/982032"><img src="http://www.gifbin.com/bin/1232905464_Rickrolled.gif" alt="funny animated gif"></a>
> 
> 
> ^ see?  it didn't work.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always save it and load it to your personal account on e.g. photobucket.
> 
> then it will work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I tried that with the above and it failed to load.  I think it's the wrong format.
> 
> Let me try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Success!  Thank you!
Click to expand...


gifbin will, as far as i know, not allow you to hotlink.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ok, is there a way to get a gif to upload to photo bucket if it's an invalid file type?  

Many gifs say to copy the following but it doesn't load into photo bucket and just shows up as code if I directly post it here.

<a href="http://senorgif.com/2010/09/23/funny-gifs-omg-a-cat/"><img src='http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/omgacatp1.gif' title="OMG A CAT Gif - OMG A CAT!" alt="OMG A CAT Gif - OMG A CAT!" /></a><br />see more <a href="http://senorgif.com">Gifs</a>


----------



## L.K.Eder

Zoom-boing said:


> Ok, is there a way to get a gif to upload to photo bucket if it's an invalid file type?
> 
> Many gifs say to copy the following but it doesn't load into photo bucket and just shows up as code if I directly post it here.
> 
> <a href="http://senorgif.com/2010/09/23/funny-gifs-omg-a-cat/"><img src='http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/omgacatp1.gif' title="OMG A CAT Gif - OMG A CAT!" alt="OMG A CAT Gif - OMG A CAT!" /></a><br />see more <a href="http://senorgif.com">Gifs</a>



look for the source: img src:http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/omgacatp1.gif

http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/omgacatp1.gif





it is hotlinked, so i don't know if you see the gif or the "go to gifbin" place holder.


----------



## Madeline

Guys, you dun need photobucket.  Go to google.com/images or bing.com/images and fetch the gif you want.  Follow the instructions above, and when you return to USMB, as you are on "Reply to Thread", use the yellow box in the menu above.


----------



## Dr.House

gifbin allows hotlinking...

You have to include it in image tags...



		Code:
	

[IMG]url goes here[/IMG]


----------



## Kalam

The code you're copying is HTML; you want BB code. Right click the image and you should see something like "copy image source" or "copy image location" depending on your browser. Do this, and then click the little insert image picture above your USMB post, paste the image location, and it should be put in BB tags for you.


----------



## Kalam

As others have pointed out, uploading the photo to another website is unnecessary if it's already on a website that you can hotlink to.


----------



## L.K.Eder

but if you don't save it and host it yourself, you are at the mercy of the server you are hotlinking to, with possibly hilarious results.


----------



## Kalam

True, but I usually choose convenience over security.


----------



## Zoom-boing

L.K.Eder said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, is there a way to get a gif to upload to photo bucket if it's an invalid file type?
> 
> Many gifs say to copy the following but it doesn't load into photo bucket and just shows up as code if I directly post it here.
> 
> <a href="http://senorgif.com/2010/09/23/funny-gifs-omg-a-cat/"><img src='http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/omgacatp1.gif' title="OMG A CAT Gif - OMG A CAT!" alt="OMG A CAT Gif - OMG A CAT!" /></a><br />see more <a href="http://senorgif.com">Gifs</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look for the source: img src:http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/omgacatp1.gif
> 
> http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/omgacatp1.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is hotlinked, so i don't know if you see the gif or the "go to gifbin" place holder.
Click to expand...


Aha!  I am so derrrr tonight.  Thanks.


----------



## syrenn

Zoom-boing said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to add it into a photobucket account?
> 
> I will try one.
> 
> <a href="http://www.gifbin.com/982032"><img src="http://www.gifbin.com/bin/1232905464_Rickrolled.gif" alt="funny animated gif"></a>
> 
> 
> ^ see?  it didn't work.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always save it and load it to your personal account on e.g. photobucket.
> 
> then it will work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I tried that with the above and it failed to load.  I think it's the wrong format.
> 
> Let me try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Success!  Thank you!
Click to expand...




cute!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Kalam said:


> The code you're copying is HTML; you want BB code. Right click the image and you should see something like "copy image source" or "copy image location" depending on your browser. Do this, and then click the little insert image picture above your USMB post, paste the image location, and it should be put in BB tags for you.



Okay, I did that and this is what posted.






Oh snap!  Sooo much easier . . . . thank you!


----------



## Kalam

Zoom-boing said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> The code you're copying is HTML; you want BB code. Right click the image and you should see something like "copy image source" or "copy image location" depending on your browser. Do this, and then click the little insert image picture above your USMB post, paste the image location, and it should be put in BB tags for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I did that and this is what posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap!  Sooo much easier . . . . thank you!
Click to expand...


Thank _you _for the gifs.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Kalam said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> The code you're copying is HTML; you want BB code. Right click the image and you should see something like "copy image source" or "copy image location" depending on your browser. Do this, and then click the little insert image picture above your USMB post, paste the image location, and it should be put in BB tags for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I did that and this is what posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap!  Sooo much easier . . . . thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank _you _for the gifs.
Click to expand...


It's entirely possible I may becoming an annoying gif-er.


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## xotoxi

Zoom-boing said:


> How do you put a gif in a post?



You attach it.


----------



## xotoxi

Dr.House said:


>



I feel like I've seen this before, but I just can't place it...

That guy's got some SWEET MOVES!!!


----------



## Madeline

&#9835;....never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down...&#9834;

I loved that song.


----------

